# Favorite Song at the Moment



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 19, 2011)

Johnny Cash - Mercy Seat


----------



## Twistington (Nov 19, 2011)

M83 - Wait


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm enjoying the new Coldplay song, Paradise, before the radio makes me hate it.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 19, 2011)

The creature form the black lagoon,by Dave edmunds. Oops! Now Crawling from the wreckage!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 19, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter

The absolute best karaoke song when you're completely shitfaced & stoned. :dazed:


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 19, 2011)

"I knew the bride", Dave Edmunds version


----------



## JMJones (Nov 19, 2011)

Angie by the Stones. It came on when I went for a short run the other day and cant get it out of my head.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 19, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter
> 
> The absolute best karaoke song when you're completely shitfaced & stoned. :dazed:



I maintain a standing challenge that when that song comes on the radio, I'll give $5 to any one who knows all the words


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 19, 2011)

Is the trick that there are no actual "words"?


----------



## ecchef (Nov 20, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> "I knew the bride", Dave Edmunds version



Yeah...better than Nick Lowe's version.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 20, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Is the trick that there are no actual "words"?



Eddie Vedder has his own language I think. :scratchhead:


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 20, 2011)

DMB - Oh!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 20, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Is the trick that there are no actual "words"?



Nah, there's real words(but he was trying to confuse and parody his rabid fans with this one). It's a cool song, actually. It's about a grungy kid who gets a letter saying his buddy died in the war and it makes him feel like he needs to be more in life, and he goes for a walk, and sees an old couple with a flag in the yard, and they represent the American Dream to him--what his friend died defending, and it touches him. But then he realizes that they see him, and just see a lowlife and they don't want him around, and he feels a kind of dialectical tension.

Oh yeah, and "aaayyy ayyyy, errr eeee uuhhh eeeeh".


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Nov 20, 2011)

It's goofy as heck, but the song of the moment for me has to be Splendid (Teasea remix) by Professor Elemental.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 20, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Is the trick that there are no actual "words"?



OK... this should settle it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 20, 2011)

John Grant -- Queen of Denmark

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 20, 2011)

Just to add. Over the past couple of years, The Voice Project has created some of my favorite songs. It is a charity that has well-known artists covering other's work. The Dawes cover of Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros is really good IMO. The songs are often stripped back and informal, but it really brings out the song. 

Sometimes I rip the video to MP3 then edit the start point in iTunes to skip the chatting that often happens in the beginning. 

k.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a toss up between these two.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glfo42dB9RA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaoLj7pzBVI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 22, 2011)

All this talk of Pearl Jam made me remember one of my favorite tracks they did. Pearl Jam, featuring Chad Smith from RHCP, starting a song out with Hedrix's "Little Wing," and then ripping it most profoundly into Funkadelic's "Maggot Brain." 

[video=youtube;xhKxLgeNNUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhKxLgeNNUs[/video]

Not a lot of guitarists have the stones to do Maggot Brain.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 22, 2011)

MURS - S-k-i-b-e-a-t-z


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 22, 2011)

"Take it easy" by the Savoy Brown Blues Band.


----------



## Hattorichop (Nov 25, 2011)

The Deep Dark Woods - the birds on the bridge

Great band from Saskatoon!


----------



## The Edge (Nov 26, 2011)

The Blakes - Lie Next To Me... Haven't been able to get it out of my head for a couple days


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Good Life - OneRepublic


----------



## ecchef (Nov 27, 2011)

Muskrat Love - Captain & Tennille.

See what happens when you become a moderator...:crazy:


----------



## ecchef (Nov 27, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> All this talk of Pearl Jam made me remember one of my favorite tracks they did. Pearl Jam, featuring Chad Smith from RHCP, starting a song out with Hedrix's "Little Wing," ...



Good...but not Derek & The Dominos. (guess my grey hairs are showing.)

...or this masterpiece: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNeITucMdRc&feature=watch_response


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 27, 2011)

Fount this version. True, best version I have heard. Plus its his lyrics. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpFgkiAPwgE&NR=1

and here is Johnny Cash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8CzFVm1Yio&feature=related


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 27, 2011)

"Fast Car" Tracy Chapman


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 29, 2011)

"I Can't Tell You Why" - Eagles


----------

